# Steam Fest 2009 -- More Pictures



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam Fest 2009 was a great event, and the MSSLS group and its lead Steam Fest contact Bob Weltyk outdid themselves. The track placement was fantastic, and the steaming and camaraderie were exceptional. Here are a few photos to add to the great ones already posted by others:

Why we were there --- #1225 on the right that needs the 15 year FRA inspection:









Thursday morning was rainy while #4449 was getting ready for the day's excursion:










Doyle waiting in the rain:









Under way to pick up the train:









Backing down. Talk about an impressive gathering of Lima Superpower:









And ready to head out of town with the beautiful Hiawatha observation:









Then it was time to steam.. Bob fueling Thomas (Note the bubbles from Sir Topham Hat's car):



















SteamTom #2's C-21:









Justin firing his coal-fired K-27 with its new turbogenerator:









Note all the new piping in the cab:










And Bob's GS-4 with #1225 for a backdrop:









Jeff's C-16 with his weathered consist:









Ryan's AC-11(GW) pulling the San Joaquin Daylight:









Stan and Harry observing the proceedings:









John Garrett's beautiful German consist:









Is he happy or what??









Water time for a 4-4-0:









ChilliCharlie with a picture-perfect first run for his AC-12:










Justin and John, part of the #4449 firing and support crew, asked Alan if he could fire his GS-4 (guess what the answer was!!!)









Alan thinking he has died and gone to heaven:











And to top it all off --- Doyle looking over Alan's GS-4 and its Mars light (thanks to ChilliCharliefor the pics with Doyle) :









And signing the inside of the cab roof!!!









Obviously you have to run the San Joaquin Daylight when you are next to *The Mother Ship* (#4449):


















One of the biggest highlights of Rail Fest 2009, *Leviathan *at her very first public showing:









On the turntable:









And with a backup light necessary for FRA approval!!









And a final picture that really made the trip fun: son Brent with his three boys and Uncle Jeff with his C-16 --- and #4449 in the background:









Thanks again to Bob, SteamTom 1 & 2, Fred, Fritz, John Fuller and all the others that made this possible. It was tough to miss NSS, but with #4449 this event just had to win out!

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan
The event was once in a life time event. One of the most amazing events having the opportunity to steam up and ride the actual "real" locomotive. Then there were the extras with the "fly boys" and Ford exhibit. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

great 'shot' of Doyle inquiring about the Live Steam GS 4 ....after being inside the Daylight's cab I felt it's 'complexity' was much more akin to a 747's....a great tribute to it's Drivers ! 
Observing Doyle's 'topside' in picture #2 must indicate the Daylight's Engineer window must be quite short ; > {0


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed all o your pics.
.


----------

